# DeWalt DWS7085 Mitre Saw LED Worklight System



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

PS 
It only works on certain DW models, not sure exactly which ones but I have the DW718 and I believe it works on the 716 as well.

Bill


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I have it on my DeWalt and it works well. I find lowering the blade close to the work piece provides better alignment, I guess it is some form of parallax.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

When I bought my DeWalt 12" (non-slider) several years ago the DeWalt website said this light would fit my saw, so I ordered it. Well lo and behold, it does NOT fit my saw. When I called for a return authorization they said they would be charging me a "return fee" and I'd have to pay the return shipping as well. The person I was speaking to kept insisting it would fit my saw, ,because she was looking at THEIR WEBSITE and it says it will fit.

Basically I called her an idiot and demanded to speak to someone higher then her. After about 10 minutes of back and forth with her, she relented. She told me to hold on for a minute and I "THOUGHT" she had put me on hold. But it appeared she was merely holding her hand over her phone mouthpiece, because I heard her say something like "Hey Tony. I got some jackass on the phone who insists the worklight wont fit his new mitersaw. How 'bout I transfer him to you and YOU tell him he's an idiot."

Sure enough, she comes back and says "Please hold sir, I'm going to transfer you to the manager."

Soon as "Tony" picked up the line I lit into him! Told him I had heard all their conversation and he was now going to not only take BACK this damn light that doesn't fit, but he was also going to pay the return shipping and it would certainly cool my temper off if he'd send me a new blade as an apology."

He let me holler for a minute or two, then he just calmly apologized and tried to tell me that the other gal was new and she didn't know that the worklight would NOT fit my model. He also said the website was wrong and they had already reported it to their IT people so it could be fixed.

He must have apologized 5 or 6 times for what the other operator had said that I had heard. He ended up sending me a UPS pickup label and when it got to my house there was also a 3-pack of 12" blades in the box.

About 2 weeks later I saw they finally fixed the web site information.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Wood and sawdust
I found that to be true for sure, the closer to the board the better the line gets. Maybe giving it a bit too much praise but I have found it quite useful.

Joe,
You think they would had a little more tact, nicely done though getting yourself a few blades out of the deal. Well worth the hassle in the end.

Bill


----------



## Oxidd1979 (Mar 15, 2013)

I also use it on my 12" non-sliding miter saw. I really like it in the garage. But when I used my saw outside when I built my shed, it was useless. At least I'm done with exterior for now!

I prefer it to a laser, because it truly is the shadow of the blade, no calibration needed.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Benoit,
Never thought about not working outside but mine never goes outside.










I found what it says to be the saws it works on….no promises or refunds from me….

Bill


----------



## rhett121 (Oct 22, 2014)

I had the laser on mine originally and it was an overpriced piece of poop, gimmick from day one. The laser only marks one side of the blade or the other, never stays in adjustment, and is NOT a very thin line for accurate cuts. I suppose if you are a framer and just need the kind of hackery accuracy I see from framers, then the laser is fine.

The light I replaced it with is HEAVEN! I wish I had purchased it first! Shows BOTH sides of the blade and is razor sharp. Yes you are supposed to lower the blade to the work for alignment. Totally worth the money.


----------



## Oxidd1979 (Mar 15, 2013)

What I also like is that you see the teeth of the blade, so you know exactly where the cut is.


----------

